# Dringend PROLOG-checker gesucht!



## ibo (22. Dezember 2004)

Leute ich habe gerade mit prolog angefangen und steh voll aufm schlauch

Kann mir jemand helfen?

wäre super


----------



## darkdennis (4. Januar 2005)

Wo liegt genau das Problem? Ansonsten kann ich Bücher empfehlen:
-Ivan Bradko
-Fevzi Belli
Oder Du gibst in google mal "Merseburg Wendt" ein. Der kanns. Und wie.


----------

